# Stihl 090 AV for sale



## slimmmerman

Hi
I am selling for a friend a Stihl 090 AV with a 60" & 65" bars as well as an Alaskan Portable Saw mill for $3500. Her husband took very good care of this equipment and it is kept in the garage.


----------



## jaxson737

Hi,

I came across your post with regards to you having a Stihl 090AV for sale and wanted to know if you still have it and is it for sale. Appreciate your time, thanks. 

Best Regards

Jackson


----------



## jaxson737

Hi,

Do you still have this saw for sale?


----------



## 1shotwade

Where??????????


----------



## slimmmerman

Sorry I was having difficulty with the password reset process for this site!

I still have the Stihl 090 AV for sale but there is more than I was first told. It comes with 5 bars of varying lengths from 42" to 84" and I have the original user manual for it for $3500.

I live in The Pas, Manitoba, Canada and will deliver it in person to most anywhere in the province and will ship it otherwise.

This summer we put a little gas and oil in it to start it as can be seen in this video on YouTube;

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SdQpMpKVmI&list=UUD4gwt1yArK7u-PYZmqkwrQ[/ame]


----------



## slimmmerman

Sold!


----------

